# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Литература по 1С: Предприятие 7.7

## Barni

*Видеокурс-самоучитель ИДДК  1С: Предприниматель 7.7.*

Данный самоучитель по 1С: Предприниматель 7.7 Практические уроки 
предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых 
пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь вводить 
новых контрагентов, вести список товаров и продукции, работать со 
справочником валюты, отслеживать данные работников, доходов и многому 
другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, 
возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут 
Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы. 

Формат: Flash (swf).
Размер: 27.54 Mb.
Качество: Отличное.
Серия или Выпуск: Самоучитель.
Язык: Русский.
*
www.unibytes.com*

----------


## Barni

*1C: Предприятие. Версия 7.7. Описание встроенного языка ZIP
*
Данная книга является описанием встроенного языка системы 1С: Предприятие и 
предназначена для специалистов, выполняющих конфигурирование системы для 
решения конкретной задачи автоматизации учета.
1С: Предприятие является гибкой настраиваемой системой, с помощью которой можно 
решать широкий круг задач в сфере автоматизации деятельности предприятий. 
Специфические алгоритмы конфигурации описываются в системе 1С: Предприятие 
при помощи программной компоненты Конфигуратор (далее по тексту — конфигуратор) 
в программных модулях, содержащих тексты на встроенном языке системы
1С: Предприятие.

 Размер: 5.11 мг
Формат: rar

*www.unibytes.com*
*www.gigabase.com
*


*1C: Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурирование и администрирование. Руководство в 2 частях*



Настоящая книга является руководством по использованию конфигуратора системы 1С: Предприятие (режим запуска №2- конфигуратор). Эта книжка поставлялась фирмой 1С: вместе с коробочной версией ихней системы и является руководством системного администратора.

Руководство разделено на 2 части, каждая из которых оформлена в виде отдельной книги. Материал Руководства разделен на главы, каждая глава рассказывает об одном из режимов работы конфигуратора.
Первая часть Руководства содержит описание общей концепции системы 1С: Предприятие и рассказывает о приемах работы с базовыми объектами системы, о создании индивидуальных пользовательских интерфейсов и наборов прав пользователей.

Размер: 3.00 мг
Архив: rar

*www.unibytes.com*
*www.gigabase.com*

----------


## gfulk

>1C: Предприятие. Версия 7.7. Описание встроенного языка ZIP

Очень долго смотрел на эту фразу...

----------


## 777dimon86

Хорошая книжка по 1с:Бухгалтерии 7.7, мне очень помогла
Ссылки для скачивания:

http://depositfiles.com/files/ubxg2u9cc

http://letitbit.net/download/27667.2...%25BC.rar.html

----------

Владочка (04.05.2012)

----------

